# Abandoned decoys today



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anybody had any luck retrieving decoys the next day on Lake st clair Had to make a hard decision this morning 2 1/2 miles out in a 16 ft mod v was great early during set up, but it got bad in a hurry when the birds started flying, three big waves over the front of the boat I called it, what a bad feeling but we are safe thank God just wondering if any body has experienced this thx


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes we have done the same once. Just get back out soon as u can safely.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yup. made right choice. just go back out when its safe.


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Thx,That makes me feel better going back in the a.m, we set up on the west side of lake wind shifted and picked up allot of momentum coming out of the East,tomorrow I believe it's coming out of the West I hope we can get back out we had long leads 20 ft drops for anchors on decoys 5 lbs on each side I think they'll stay where we put them we were in 14 ft of water what you guys think the odds are I have it marked on GPS the area anyhow


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Did you guys recover you're decoys?


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

you made the wrong choice...you should have never been 2.5 miles out on lake st.clair anywhere on the US side today. In a 16 foot mod v. ????? 

as the captain of that boat you are more responsible for your passengers safety than they are. think about that....


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

ahartz said:


> you made the wrong choice...you should have never been 2.5 miles out on lake st.clair anywhere on the US side today. In a 16 foot mod v. ?????
> 
> as the captain of that boat you are more responsible for your passengers safety than they are. think about that....


Figured that was coming the obvious,it was flat and they were only calling 5 mph Wind been out there plenty of time killed lots of ducks but yes she turned quick on us and that happens but lesson learned


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to ditch 3dz last year on Halloween, it was a horrible feeling to leave them out there but when your taking waves over the stern who cares. I don't think you will have a problem finding them when it settles down. How deep were you?


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Nevermind I reread your post. If they are not there do a square search. Head due north for 30 secs then make turn due east (090°) for 30 secs then due south for 1 min then west for a 1.5 minutes. Keep adding 30 secs for seach turn. This will give you a half mile of coverage. Or go north for 1 min then make a 120° turn to the right for 1 min then another 120° turn to the right for one minute and so on. That will take any drift into effect with 200yds of of search area


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

bheary said:


> Had to ditch 3dz last year on Halloween, it was a horrible feeling to leave them out there but when your taking waves over the stern who cares. I don't think you will have a problem finding them when it settles down. How deep were you?


15 Ft


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

bheary said:


> Nevermind I reread your post. If they are not there do a square search. Head due north for 30 secs then make turn due east (090°) for 30 secs then due south for 1 min then west for a 1.5 minutes. Keep adding 30 secs for seach turn. This will give you a half mile of coverage. Or go north for 1 min then make a 120° turn to the right for 1 min then another 120° turn to the right for one minute and so on. That will take any drift into effect with 200yds of of search area[/ did you find yours


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Did you end up finding yours


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Why do lsc layout hunters go so far out? Serious question, I never hunted there. On Erie we do great less than quarter mile from shore.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

You made the right choice but do not just read one weather forecast, there are so many websites for weather. Read them all. What weather forecast told you it is going to be ok? Anyone else was out there? did you pick up your layout boat?


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> You made the right choice but do not just read one weather forecast, there are so many websites for weather. Read them all. What weather forecast told you it is going to be ok? Anyone else was out there? did you pick up your layout boat?


We were hunting out of boat with blind


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes we got most back after I posted a description of them on here a fellow duck hunter located them and messaged me.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

How far did they drift? You mentioned they were on 20' lines with 5# anchors. Which rigs did you lose?


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

Zorba said:


> How far did they drift? You mentioned they were on 20' lines with 5# anchors. Which rigs did you lose?


The decoys didn't drift, my prayer is they are still there where we left them going out this morning to give it a go lots of money and time invested to just let them go and not try


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

So what's the word?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Did you picked them up or gale forecast from NOAA scared you?


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

bheary said:


> So what's the word?


Decoys recovered just fine found them in the dark was great navionics took me right to them awesome app if you don't have it already


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

ahartz said:


> you made the wrong choice...you should have never been 2.5 miles out on lake st.clair anywhere on the US side today. In a 16 foot mod v. ?????
> 
> as the captain of that boat you are more responsible for your passengers safety than they are. think about that....


Andy, you read about hunters doing that every year . you are 100% correct . Loosing a life or two over a duck because people dont get how bad St. Clair can get big waves cold water 2-3miles off shore enough said


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ahartz said:


> you made the wrong choice...you should have never been 2.5 miles out on lake st.clair anywhere on the US side today. In a 16 foot mod v. ?????
> 
> as the captain of that boat you are more responsible for your passengers safety than they are. think about that....


AGREE 100%. a few dozen dekes and lines = $250 - $500? maybe? not worth a life. How quickly we forget that hunters have died on LSC, Sag Bay, etc. But you did the right thing AFTER you made the initial mistake of even going out. That's all I'm gonna say on this one.


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

just ducky said:


> AGREE 100%. a few dozen dekes and lines = $250 - $500? maybe? not worth a life. How quickly we forget that hunters have died on LSC, Sag Bay, etc. But you did the right thing AFTER you made the initial mistake of even going out. That's all I'm gonna say on this one.


 I saw two guys with a dog hugging the shoreline for miles in a smaller semi-v with a boat blind . It could of been them. looked like they were heading to Crocker . They were also very lucky they did not hit any rocks and wreck the prop. They drove 10 yds from our decoys and asked what was up we told them move on we were hunting. They had no reason to be out on the lake hunting that day. Those are the type of hunters you read about in the paper and they find in Erie. Safety, Safety, Saftey, rules one two and three.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't bust stones here. He went out in good faith based on a forecast and then cut his losses to play another day. I can't tell you how many times I went out in good forecasts and ended up tucking tail and running, or how many times I went out in crap forecasts and never spilled a drop of coffee.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Don't bust stones here. He went out in good faith based on a forecast and then cut his losses to play another day. I can't tell you how many times I went out in good forecasts and ended up tucking tail and running, or how many times I went out in crap forecasts and never spilled a drop of coffee.


We've all gambled in our hunting careers. At this age, I now choose to err on the side of caution. Call me an old fart (and some of my hunting buddies do), but I've come to realize they're only ducks.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

True, but if we all waited for good forecasts we'd never leave the dock!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> True, but if we all waited for good forecasts we'd never leave the dock!


agreed. And I'm not trying to jab this guy...he's learned a very important lesson, and fortunately was able to live to fight another day. 

I'll say it again guys....they're only ducks


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

just ducky said:


> agreed. And I'm not trying to jab this guy...he's learned a very important lesson, and fortunately was able to live to fight another day.
> 
> I'll say it again guys....they're only ducks


 Same here 2-1/2 miles out mod-v 16ft with boat blind, on Saturday 3 ftrs and snow. Just trying to stress saftey. Hope it gets through to one person at least. Its not about bustin chops at this time of year.


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

That's where the birds are feeding in large rafts 


Divers Down said:


> Why do lsc layout hunters go so far out? Serious question, I never hunted there. On Erie we do great less than quarter mile from shore.


bats


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Was that you about 50 feet from the road. Small boat with 5 guys??? Did you check to see if you where legal shooting distance from houses?


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> Why do lsc layout hunters go so far out? Serious question, I never hunted there. On Erie we do great less than quarter mile from shore.


 Divers down , Pressure from hunting is the biggest reason the ducks now sit so far from shore. The American side of lake St. Clair is about 1/3 of the lake. Canada has a 400meter from shore max hunting rule, meaning most of the lake is off limits to hunting. The further we hunt into the lake the more we push them into large rafts over the boarder. Hunters see the large rafts across the boarder and the line of layout boats move 3 miles out to get closer. Just look the day before the two day late season how close the birds are to shore you can hit them with rocks.Then after the fleet of layouts get done you need high power binos to see any. A 1/4 mile limit for all duck hunting on lake St.Clair would make for not only better but safer hunting. I layout shoot also and believe this would let the Michigan side hold more ducks.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

drakester, you are 100% correct. I hunt both sides of the lake and while it can be frustrating at times not being able to go further off shore in Canada, it certainly gives the birds a refuge and keeps them in the area.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

drakester said:


> Divers down , Pressure from hunting is the biggest reason the ducks now sit so far from shore. The American side of lake St. Clair is about 1/3 of the lake. Canada has a 400meter from shore max hunting rule, meaning most of the lake is off limits to hunting. The further we hunt into the lake the more we push them into large rafts over the boarder. Hunters see the large rafts across the boarder and the line of layout boats move 3 miles out to get closer. Just look the day before the two day late season how close the birds are to shore you can hit them with rocks.Then after the fleet of layouts get done you need high power binos to see any. A 1/4 mile limit for all duck hunting on lake St.Clair would make for not only better but safer hunting. I layout shoot also and believe this would let the Michigan side hold more ducks.


 Miss the old days when there were less hunters in layouts and. Mad rush in the marsh. Damn internet let everyone think the could be layout hunters. Btw if you see a boat come out at 10:00 and setup a layout between all you guys and shout all your birds. Don't player hate congratulate.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

drakester said:


> Divers down , Pressure from hunting is the biggest reason the ducks now sit so far from shore. The American side of lake St. Clair is about 1/3 of the lake. Canada has a 400meter from shore max hunting rule, meaning most of the lake is off limits to hunting. The further we hunt into the lake the more we push them into large rafts over the boarder. Hunters see the large rafts across the boarder and the line of layout boats move 3 miles out to get closer. Just look the day before the two day late season how close the birds are to shore you can hit them with rocks.Then after the fleet of layouts get done you need high power binos to see any. A 1/4 mile limit for all duck hunting on lake St.Clair would make for not only better but safer hunting. I layout shoot also and believe this would let the Michigan side hold more ducks.


I learned from and hunted with some old school layout hunters that said "don't bust up rafts, let em be and they'll come in" I don't think new guys understand that and ruin a lot of good hunting for themselves. If rafts are close it may take idling out so to not jump em and stay back a ways.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> I learned from and hunted with some old school layout hunters that said "don't bust up rafts, let em be and they'll come in" I don't think new guys understand that and ruin a lot of good hunting for themselves. If rafts are close it may take idling out so to not jump em and set up a ways away.


Preach it!!!! That works the best. Raft hoppers is what the old man told me. Birds willing to decoy! They are not flying in fear from getting pushed. They are looking for a place to either sleep away from the big numbers or they don't want to fight for food.


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

drakester said:


> I saw two guys with a dog hugging the shoreline for miles in a smaller semi-v with a boat blind . It could of been them. looked like they were heading to Crocker . They were also very lucky they did not hit any rocks and wreck the prop. They drove 10 yds from our decoys and asked what was up we told them move on we were hunting. They had no reason to be out on the lake hunting that day. Those are the type of hunters you read about in the paper and they find in Erie. Safety, Safety, Saftey, rules one two and three.


Yes that was us and I wasn't saying what's up I was actually hopping that a fellow duck Hunter would notice another duck Hunter in trouble we realized we could have hit ground was wanting to come up and dock the boat until it settled down but you are type of duck hunters that give duck hunters bad names you're an ass if you ask me, if I would have noticed someone in trouble I would make sure they were ok but all you could say was move on I'm hunting "wow",I realize I could have made a better choice but like I said it was calm when we got out it turned fast Im a duck Hunter and like it was said in earlier post sit around and wait you won't shoot ducks we are human and we make mistakes but we learn from them, LOL all I was doing was asking a question about has anybody ever left decoys out and got them back you people take a simple question and take it to the next level get a life for anybody that had something to say negative and I wish I could be more like all of you perfect duck hunters


----------



## jody bird (Jul 3, 2015)

By the way next day went out there shot our limit the rafts, we were in the middle of them out of the same boat same people and same dog had a blast


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

all of us make mistakes and try to learn from it. It is also good to learn from other people mistakes and become safer a little quicker. Most people here try to help and point out how not to make mistakes they made before. Also, there are some Monday morning QBs you can ignore.


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

jody bird said:


> Has anybody had any luck retrieving decoys the next day on Lake st clair Had to make a hard decision this morning 2 1/2 miles out in a 16 ft mod v was great early during set up, but it got bad in a hurry when the birds started flying, three big waves over the front of the boat I called it, what a bad feeling but we are safe thank God just wondering if any body has experienced this thx


ya been there and done that, wewere sneak shooters in the old days and hunted 4 to 6 foot off the n.channal came back next day got most of decoys but lost some they were all hand carved divers, good luck be safe


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

jody bird said:


> By the way next day went out there shot our limit the rafts, we were in the middle of them out of the same boat same people and same dog had a blast


 Jody bird, had no idea you were in trouble we saw your boat come at least 4 miles down the lake shore and then crocker another 3miles at least. you passed many bays docks and cannels in that time. The boat blind you passed was 150yds off shore.I am very glad you had a great hunt and shot limits the next day. I am only trying to stress know your limits and to be safe . I know hunters and neighbors that have died on lake St.Clair and getting out shooting limits having a blast on days they had no right being out cost them. Name calling is not what its about knowing what days to go out and your limits on those days to not put you , your crew or your dog in danger and stessing safety. I hope everyone learns from this mistake . I also know the draw of shooting a limit of ducks will cause this to happen again pray we dont read about it in the newspaper.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

jody bird said:


> Yes that was us and I wasn't saying what's up I was actually hopping that a fellow duck Hunter would notice another duck Hunter in trouble we realized we could have hit ground was wanting to come up and dock the boat until it settled down but you are type of duck hunters that give duck hunters bad names you're an ass if you ask me, if I would have noticed someone in trouble I would make sure they were ok but all you could say was move on I'm hunting "wow",I realize I could have made a better choice but like I said it was calm when we got out it turned fast Im a duck Hunter and like it was said in earlier post sit around and wait you won't shoot ducks we are human and we make mistakes but we learn from them, LOL all I was doing was asking a question about has anybody ever left decoys out and got them back you people take a simple question and take it to the next level get a life for anybody that had something to say negative and I wish I could be more like all of you perfect duck hunters


You did the right thing to get out, leave the deeks and live to hunt another day. Whoever says they haven't gotten a little over their head hasn't been out much. Things just happen, prepared or not but you had an exit plan and you used it, that's a good captain in my book.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Prior to cell phones I notified the Sheriff Department when a group of hunters did not return at dark during a storm. I happened to be fishing at the time with my feet planted on shore. I watched the search the next day on the news, it went through the night and into the next day before they recovered 4 bodies. I saw them launch their boat and suggested that they might not want to go out. About 6 years later I had the same thing happen with some sport fishermen they also perished in a storm. I just hope that I never see the day when I suggest that a duck hunter or fisherman call it a day and keep the boat on the trailer. If all else fails pack survival gear on every trip and if you get caught in a storm head for the nearest shore.


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Prior to cell phones I notified the Sheriff Department when a group of hunters did not return at dark during a storm. I happened to be fishing at the time with my feet planted on shore. I watched the search the next day on the news, it went through the night and into the next day before they recovered 4 bodies. I saw them launch their boat and suggested that they might not want to go out. About 6 years later I had the same thing happen with some sport fishermen they also perished in a storm. I just hope that I never see the day when I suggest that a duck hunter or fisherman call it a day and keep the boat on the trailer. If all else fails pack survival gear on every trip and if you get caught in a storm head for the nearest shore.


 If you go out on a November Saturday morning in Lake ST. Clair and see no other boats for as far as you can see for miles you are either dreaming or have to ask yourself whats up. They are only ducks I am not trying to pile on, but the wrong call was made by going out there placing a crew in harms way, the storm was coming. I am very thankful that it ended up with a safe ending.Hunters must also think about the family they could leave behind also. I hope we all learn from mistakes made by fellow waterfowlers to hunt another day. I also want wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving along with a few more ducks in the bag this year.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

drakester said:


> If you go out on a November Saturday morning in Lake ST. Clair and see no other boats for as far as you can see for miles you are either dreaming or have to ask yourself whats up. They are only ducks I am not trying to pile on, but the wrong call was made by going out there placing a crew in harms way, the storm was coming. I am very thankful that it ended up with a safe ending.Hunters must also think about the family they could leave behind also. I hope we all learn from mistakes made by fellow waterfowlers to hunt another day. I also want wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving along with a few more ducks in the bag this year.


The recreational trespass act does not apply when you are seeking shelter from a storm. Go to the nearest shoreline and wait it out if you have to. Do not even attempt to make it back to the launch site if it is risky. Search and Rescue will find you more likely than not alive .


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

jody bird said:


> Yes that was us and I wasn't saying what's up I was actually hopping that a fellow duck Hunter would notice another duck Hunter in trouble we realized we could have hit ground was wanting to come up and dock the boat until it settled down but you are type of duck hunters that give duck hunters bad names you're an ass if you ask me, if I would have noticed someone in trouble I would make sure they were ok but all you could say was move on I'm hunting "wow",I realize I could have made a better choice but like I said it was calm when we got out it turned fast Im a duck Hunter and like it was said in earlier post sit around and wait you won't shoot ducks we are human and we make mistakes but we learn from them, LOL all I was doing was asking a question about has anybody ever left decoys out and got them back you people take a simple question and take it to the next level get a life for anybody that had something to say negative and I wish I could be more like all of you perfect duck hunters


WTH? Not like the guy sat and watched you sink?


----------



## drakester (Nov 17, 2015)

SWMbruiser said:


> WTH? Not like the guy sat and watched you sink?


----------

